# NFAA 300 score?



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

centershot said:


> What is a good score shooting Bowhunter Limited (is that what it's called now?) legal equipment? I'd imagine there are a few that can shoot 300's but guessing somewhere in the low to mid 290's would be respectable. Been away shooting Trad bows and just curios. Thanks.


If you are talking BHFSL (5 fixed pins, fingers) NFAA Indoor Nationals 2014 was won with 291 + 293 = 584 and 59 X .

You can find all the NFAA past results here: https://www.nfaausa.com/results/indoornationals


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

What is AMBH?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

AMBH is Adult Male Bow Hunter.
12" max stabilizer, no string walking or face walking.
No clicker or bubble.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bowhunter (freestyle) limited is non-moveable sights 5 pins max 12' max stabilizes shooting fingers.
Don.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm a little confused here looking at the NFAA scores linked above there are 2 classifications that I thought were the same thing. AMBH and AMBHFSL, what is the difference in these classes? The winning scores are about the same. AMFSL allows longer stabilizers and scopes. Does AMBH allow a sight? or is that the difference? Thanks.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As Don said the AMBH is Adult Male Bowhunter (non-sighted) and AMBHL is pin sights with fingers, you will find that we have some very good non-sight shooters


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok - I'm catching up now, and the difference between AMBH and AMBB is the long stabilizers/clickers/levels and stringwalking? I just picked up an old Aspen Contender and was planning to shoot with sights, but maybe I'll try some AMBH instead - sounds like fun.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is a great document that makes it pretty clear what division you are in based on the equipment you shoot.
www.archeryeducationresources.com/NFAA%20Shooting%20Styles.pdf


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

wa-prez said:


> If you are talking BHFSL (5 fixed pins, fingers) NFAA Indoor Nationals 2014 was won with 291 + 293 = 584 and 59 X .
> 
> You can find all the NFAA past results here: https://www.nfaausa.com/results/indoornationals


Something doesn't make sense; NFAA 2014 National Results; Wiseman, Joe AMBHFSL 291 29X 293 30X 584 59X
How is it possible to shoot a 584 out of 600, and get 59X? My thinking is it should be 44X max. Am I reading it wrong?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Metaleer said:


> Something doesn't make sense; NFAA 2014 National Results; Wiseman, Joe AMBHFSL 291 29X 293 30X 584 59X
> How is it possible to shoot a 584 out of 600, and get 59X? My thinking is it should be 44X max. Am I reading it wrong?


The round shot at NFAA indoors is 60 arrows at a target that scores 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 (or the 5-spot target with just the 5, 4 rings). So max 300 points per round, two rounds for the tournament.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Metaleer

The X ring is in the middle of the 5 ring. If the arrow hits the X it scores 5 points plus 1 X. It is possible to shoot all 60 arrows into the 5ring without hitting the X, a 300 round with zero Xs. A 300 round with 60X would be the best you could score. I've done it once (with a release). 

Stick


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's the thing that always bothered me. Someone can shoot a 295 with 40x and get beat by a 296 with 30X. I always thought they should make the X ring worth 6pts. In that case the 295 40X would be a 335 and the 296 30X would be a 326.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

But you need to shoot a 5 to get an X, right? You can not shoot an X without being in the 5 ring. So he shot 44 - 5's to score a 584. How could he have shot 59X without shooting a score of 599? That is the way we used to score the target. Have things changed?


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

If he shot 3 arrows completely off the target (not likely but go with me), 1 arrow into the 4 ring and the rest into the X it could be 584 with 56X. Lot's of different ways to get there.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry that should say 116X. Heck I'm even confusing myself now.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The NFAA 300 is my favorite indoor game. Enough arrows to get in a good practice, difficult enough to keep you coming back and even at several different equipment levels it still a very challenging game. Shooting a 300 with fingers and any setup is a difficult task. Shooting 60X with a release and any setup is a difficult task. Shooting 280 with a Trad bow is as difficult as anything I have ever tried. I think whomever came up with it in the beginning was a way ahead of their time, kind of like a baseball diamond - very nearly perfect and has withstood the test of time. Now that stinking multi-colored Vegas target, why I'd like to find the guy that came up with that thing - lol.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

that vegas face is a different animal
I like the nfaa 300 too, a great baseline for tracking improvement or equipment changes as well


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Metaleer said:


> But you need to shoot a 5 to get an X, right? You can not shoot an X without being in the 5 ring. So he shot 44 - 5's to score a 584. How could he have shot 59X without shooting a score of 599? That is the way we used to score the target. Have things changed?


That is 59X TOTAL for the two rounds. Out of 120 total arrows.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

wouldnt 2 vegas rounds be 60 total arrows?


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

wa-prez said:


> That is 59X TOTAL for the two rounds. Out of 120 total arrows.


I see said the blind man. Thank you for pointing out my error. Must of had a brain lapse.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

soul archer said:


> wouldnt 2 vegas rounds be 60 total arrows?


Yes, 2 Vegas rounds are 60 arrows, but the scores referenced are from an NFAA Indoor National and NFAA uses a round of 60 arrows scoring max 5.


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

gotcha
thanks


----------

